# Combined theory of LG and the cures



## Tabithaj (May 11, 2018)

Hello, here is my theory of what causes leaky gas. It's based on my own experiences and several other people's experiences I've read online. Most of the ideas here are not new, I'm just trying to put them together in an understandable form and explain why there are so many different cures for leaky gas.

This theory only involves the cases where the smell is caused by one sort of flatal incontinence. (*Disclaimer, I'm not writing about all cases of flatal incontinences.)* There are also several other conditions that might make you smell bad (like TMAU or chronic atrophic rhinitis).

So: I think LG is often a symptom of mild, functional anal incontinence which is again caused by pelvic floor hypertension that weakens pf muscles (constant tightness makes them unable to contract properly). There are several reasons that might cause your pelvic floor to get hypertensive e.g. anxiety, constantly squeezing the muscles to hold gas in and straining while defecating. This combined with IBS (more gas, abnormal bowel motility) naturally causes problems. (I guess people with total anal incontinence who don't smell bad simply don't have excessive flatulence and/ or abnormal bowel motility).

Hypertensive pelvic floor can cause incomplete evacuation and as far as I know LG is most likely to occur when there's stool in the rectum. Many people suffering from LG have mentioned they have rectal prolapse, rectocele or haemorrhoids. One reason they often appear together with LG is probably that pf dysfunction is the original reason for both: *dysfunctional pf muscles -> difficulties with defecation -> straining -> muscle weakness and possible prolapse/ rectocele/ haemorrhoids -> more defecating difficulties -> more straining -> muscles get even weaker -> pf dysfunction gets worse.*

Based on this image (link below), stool going too low in anal canal because of weak pf muscles might be part of the problem. I guess having stool too low in the rectum meanwhile anal sphincter is not properly sealed is likely to cause such a foul smell.

https://www.google.fi/search?q=weak+pelvic+floor&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwi7qNCh4KjbAhULjSwKHU16CDEQ_AUICigB&biw=1170&bih=642&dpr=1.36#imgrc=7Fqnf5CytQlvnM:

*Because of this anything that affects either 1. (pelvic floor) muscle tension, 2. "gas production" or 3. GI-tract motility might help.*

E.g. anxiety seems to be one of the main factors causing this, which is easy to understand since it both causes muscle tightness and affects GI-tract motility (might cause diarrhea or even vomiting etc.). Because the psychological component of the problem is so strong, anything you think helps might actually help (basically any *placebo* there is, e.g. praying or any nutritional supplements). There are people who have been cured simply by *forgetting the whole sh*t* and living on their lives. *Antidepressants, antipsychotics and benzodiazepines* also help simply by reducing anxiety. Plus, sometimes they affect GI-tract motility which might help. Benzodiazepines also reduce muscle tension. *Breathing exercises* reduce anxiety and when done right, diaphragmatic breathing works as *reverse kegels* and relaxes the pelvic floor.

There are several people with this condition (including me), who have also been diagnosed with pelvic floor resting tone that is too high. It would make a lot sense to treat LG with *exercises that relax and strengthen the pelvic floor*. It seems that people have had some success with this but I guess the problem is, it remains unclear which exercises are the most effective ones. For some people exercising has only worsened the symptoms, which makes sense since exercising unusually tight and dysfunctional muscles is not likely to make them better instantly. *Strengthening your core* should also help, since your posture affects on how much pressure you put on your pelvic floor on your daily life: bad posture -> weaker pf muscles.

There's an website that suggests *enemas *might help you getting rid of leaky gas. I think this is probably based on the facts that enemas 1. help to empty the bowel effortlessly -> no straining -> no more pelvic floor muscle weakness caused by straining and 2. when the bowel is empty there's no sh*t nor gas in the rectum that would make you smell.

Finally naturally anything that makes you less gassy and makes bowel movements more regular is likely to help*: low-FODMAP diet, good probiotics, certain fiber supplements, healthy and stress free lifestyle*&#8230; Some people have even reported their IBS was cured with *antibiotics*.

For me good diet (low-sugar, low-FODMAP) combined with low stress levels helps. (I used to have severe anxiety that worsened my problem a lot.) I've also done pelvic floor relaxing exercises combined with kegel exercises. I tried to stop exercising for a while but that seems to make my pf tense again and worsen the problem.

Summary: Leaky gas = IBS (including excessive gas and abnormal bowel motility) + dysfunctional pelvic floor. Whatever cures your IBS is likely to cure LG too or at least reduce it a lot. Meanwhile concentrating on reducing the symptoms and both relaxing and strengthening the pelvic floor might be useful.


----------



## edi (Nov 15, 2017)

I agree with your points, pelvic floor dysfunction due to over tensed pelvic floor is the most possible reason for my LG. I used prebiotics and probiotics combination now and they help my regular bm and smell. I recently discovered that I have anterior pelvic tilt and doing exercises to treat it. Not sure if it constantly feeds the tension to my pelvic floor. What exercises are you doing now? Can you provide us a list?


----------



## Tabithaj (May 11, 2018)

I do these exercises daily: 
www.coreexercisesolutions.com/pelvic-floor-3-minute-challenge/

And also these:
-Kegels: tense pelvic floor muscles first from the back, then middle and last in front, hold muscle tension for 5 seconds, release, relax the muscles and take a few deep breaths, 5 repetitions 3 times a day
-Curled in a ball, face down: tense all your muscles (especially pelvic floor), hold tension for 3-5 seconds, then release and relax your whole body, take a few deep breaths, 3 repetitions 3 times a day
+diaphragm stretches (grab a hold under your rib bones, one side at a time, and breath deep a few times)
+sidebody stretches (especially trying to stretch hip area and lower back)
+ deep breathing exercises

I also try to search trigger points around my pelvic area (especially above pubic bone), press them for a while and breath deep.

When working out muscles that are too tight, it's very important to relax them after every repetition.

I'd say my "LG situation" is 80-85% better than at its worst. Not really sure how much these exercises have helped and how much it's about other things. Anyway my pelvic area feels more relaxed nowadays and I don't e.g. have as much mentrual cramps as I used to. I also don't belch half as much as I used to, which might be caused by more relaxed diaphragm (and less anxiety).


----------

